# After some help with Rolls-Royce Holdings PLC (RR.L)



## jsage (15 February 2021)

Hey, I need help understanding RR.L(Rolls Royce Holdings Plc) Charts. Same graphs , same time frame but different side numbers what am I missing??? Here🤔??? Here’s some pictures. Any help cheers!!


----------



## peter2 (15 February 2021)

No problem, some charts are showing the price in pence (92.86) some charts showing British pounds (0.9286).


----------



## jsage (15 February 2021)

peter2 said:


> No problem, some charts are showing the price in pence (92.86) some charts showing British pounds (0.9286).



Cheers Peter, I'm still confused why some charts show a all time hight of just over 4 pounds ....and then my IB and yahoo show, what looks to be 10 pounds if you look at the side number on the charts....what am I missing here....thanks for you help


----------



## peter2 (15 February 2021)

The difference in highest prices from different sources may be due to a historical share consolidation. Sources that adjust the past data show the high price of 400 and the unadjusted sources, 1000.  I don't know the actual reason.


----------



## jsage (15 February 2021)

peter2 said:


> The difference in highest prices from different sources may be due to a historical share consolidation. Sources that adjust the past data show the high price of 400 and the unadjusted sources, 1000.  I don't know the actual reason.



Thank you!! That makes sense.


----------

